# Can we ban text editing?



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 18, 2015)

Not editing posts. That's cool. We should keep that.

Can we ban text editing in posts. No colored font and centered, small text. Signatures are all cute, but if I have to highlight or zoom in to read your posts it's a problem. Why is it even an option to deviat from default font?


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 18, 2015)

To markup posts like shops. I just think the bright pink and cyan need to be removed, lol.


----------



## Quill (Aug 18, 2015)

Elin said:


> To markup posts like shops. I just think the bright pink and cyan need to be removed, lol.



I can get behind this


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

or these colors:
Hi
Hi


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 18, 2015)

At least I stopped writing like this


----------



## Locket (Aug 18, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> or these colors:
> Hi
> Hi



I think those are OK

Can You even ready this?

This still hurts.


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> At least I stopped writing like this



Yeah that's true.

Or this COLOR:

hello


All the pastel colors at the bottom of the colors.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 18, 2015)

This shade of pink is better than pastel pink


----------



## Jacob (Aug 18, 2015)

There is a way to edit this using the google chrome store or something, Not quite sure how it works.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't agree with this.

It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> This shade of pink is better than pastel pink



Yeah it's really pretty too. Is it edited or is it already there to pick?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.



I know right?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I know right?



Agreed nice way to put it btw

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.


Agreed nice way to put it


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 18, 2015)

nvm i thought u said remove, not ban



ban the stupid text editing!

**** like this is extremely annoying and unnecessary


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 18, 2015)

**** you comic sans is a constitutional right


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Elin said:


> To markup posts like shops. I just think the bright pink and cyan need to be removed, lol.



Yeah at least when typed out as text, they should remake the color scheme thing to be honest. But I guess banning every single hex code can be a bit tiring.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll admit that I'm not a huge fan of tiny pastel fonts either, but I very highly doubt we'll ever disable it completely.  Great news though, our very own Jas0n the problem solver has a solution!



Jas0n said:


> *Manual Fix*
> 
> We're not doing anything official about this, but if it really is an issue for you, you can do this manually.
> 
> ...


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

ah I don't use a computer though lol
I really hope this is readable color


----------



## sock (Aug 18, 2015)

Although I completely agree that people should be free to use whatever color font or size font they like, I do sort of agree with pastel colors. White can be pretty funny sometimes if you're trying to joke about something - but I just find pastel colors hard to read and annoying in general. No offense to those who do use it, I can see why.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.



I hadn't even noticed there was more text under the "I don't agree with this" part until someone replied to this post lol


----------



## Quill (Aug 18, 2015)

Freedom of speech means that you are allowed to speak out against the government and they can't carry you off in the dead of night for it. The law doesn't say anything about bright yellow font in 4pt.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2015)

Raviuchiha said:


> I hadn't even noticed there was more text under the "I don't agree with this" part until someone replied to this post lol



I posted in light pastel color font, supporting it, to poke fun.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.


What? Can't read what you said there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> I'll admit that I'm not a huge fan of tiny pastel fonts either, but I very highly doubt we'll ever disable it completely.  Great news though, our very own Jas0n the problem solver has a solution!


I'm on mobile and use Safari.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 18, 2015)

Simply ignore text you can't read. That's what I do, and it generally works


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I'm on mobile and use Safari.



me too but I'm using an iPad


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 18, 2015)

Natty said:


> Simply ignore text you can't read. That's what I do, and it generally works


My eyes still have to recognize it, though.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 18, 2015)

Just get glasses if it's that hard to read. I have no problem reading any of the text, and I never have. If it's really that hard then just highlight it. If you found this then good job. c:


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 18, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Just get glasses if it's that hard to read. I have no problem reading any of the text, and I never have. If it's really that hard then just highlight it. If you found this then good job. c:


No.


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Just get glasses if it's that hard to read. I have no problem reading any of the text, and I never have. If it's really that hard then just highlight it. If you found this then good job. c:



haha I found it hehe
asides from that, I can barely read some people's posts because they use pastel colors that are super hard to read. I want to decorate my text and I try to so that people can actually see it.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 18, 2015)

hariolari said:


> No.



Ok then, but they aren't going to ban it. Just trying to help.


----------



## Forek (Aug 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> *It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.*


 What's the point of posting if people can't read what you're saying?? Complaining about club tortimir and animal moving isn't gonna fix the problem, so why complain?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2015)

Forek said:


> What's the point of posting if people can't read what you're saying?? Complaining about club tortimir and animal moving isn't gonna fix the problem, so why complain?



I'm trying to say that the staff may have the right to ban certain fonts, but they can also ban any subjects. I'm also saying that people can use any form of formatting they want to use and there shouldn't be any restrictions. Of course, people should be considerate of others.

Oh, and you may not be aware, but it really angers me when people rage at me or point at me in a negative light when I try to state good points about something.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 18, 2015)

I took the liberty of going through your posts, and I found that there were multiple that had been edited. Don't be hypocritical, dear.

Now, I have an anxiety problem (I won't call it a disorder, because I haven't ever been diagnosed), and this leads to me more often than not having second thoughts about the things I do, especially when posting on the Internet and such. I want things to be perfect, the way I want them, and if that involves editing my post, so what? Sue me for it! I like things to be the way I want them to be. I want to make my posts my posts, and somebody must have their priorities wrong if they are remotely bothered by what I do or don't post on here. Let me make my posts my posts.


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 18, 2015)

Why is white even an option?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I took the liberty of going through your posts, and I found that there were multiple that had been edited. Don't be hypocritical, dear.
> 
> Now, I have an anxiety problem (I won't call it a disorder, because I haven't ever been diagnosed), and this leads to me more often than not having second thoughts about the things I do, especially when posting on the Internet and such. I want things to be perfect, the way I want them, and if that involves editing my post, so what? Sue me for it! I like things to be the way I want them to be. I want to make my posts my posts, and somebody must have their priorities wrong if they are remotely bothered by what I do or don't post on here. Let me make my posts my posts.



Did you even read her post, because that's not at all what she's asking for.


----------



## jiny (Aug 18, 2015)

mayor-essy said:


> Why is white even an option?



because weirdness.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I took the liberty of going through your posts, and I found that there were multiple that had been edited. Don't be hypocritical, dear.
> 
> Now, I have an anxiety problem (I won't call it a disorder, because I haven't ever been diagnosed), and this leads to me more often than not having second thoughts about the things I do, especially when posting on the Internet and such. I want things to be perfect, the way I want them, and if that involves editing my post, so what? Sue me for it! I like things to be the way I want them to be. I want to make my posts my posts, and somebody must have their priorities wrong if they are remotely bothered by what I do or don't post on here. Let me make my posts my posts.



Did you even read the OP? She's talking about the color/size/etc. of the post.


----------



## Forek (Aug 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I took the liberty of going through your posts, and I found that there were multiple that had been edited. Don't be hypocritical, dear.
> 
> Now, I have an anxiety problem (I won't call it a disorder, because I haven't ever been diagnosed), and this leads to me more often than not having second thoughts about the things I do, especially when posting on the Internet and such. I want things to be perfect, the way I want them, and if that involves editing my post, so what? Sue me for it! I like things to be the way I want them to be. I want to make my posts my posts, and somebody must have their priorities wrong if they are remotely bothered by what I do or don't post on here. Let me make my posts my posts.



I'm not sure why people are getting mad for people editing posts, i thought this was about having the non-readable text removed. I don't mind people editing posts, not at all. And I don't care what color you post in, although my above post says differently. People should still use it if they want to, we're not the judge of what they do/don't do. The majority don't care for bright colors, as it's hard to read.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 18, 2015)

I never mentioned the other aspects she was speaking of. I was simply addressing the part about editing. I don't have an opinion on the others. Sorry.


----------



## Forek (Aug 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm trying to say that the staff may have the right to ban certain fonts, but they can also ban any subjects. I'm also saying that people can use any form of formatting they want to use and there shouldn't be any restrictions. Of course, people should be considerate of others.
> 
> Oh, and you may not be aware, but it really angers me when people rage at me or point at me in a negative light when I try to state good points about something.



I wasn't "raging" at you, i was asking a question. Also, mods aren't gonna ban topics just because they can, they mostly only ban topics if the community doesnt like it. Not sure why you're so angry?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 18, 2015)

* sits in a chair and watches the topic*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2015)

Forek said:


> I wasn't "raging" at you, i was asking a question. Also, mods aren't gonna ban topics just because they can, they mostly only ban topics if the community doesnt like it. Not sure why you're so angry.



Sorry if I misunderstood. I never mentioned that complaining about AC's problems will fix the problem. I'm just throwing out random facts.

And yes, I did type in pastel just to be funny, and misinterpreted the 1st amendment for the same reason. But I seem hypocritical too. Because I don't like light-colored text.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I took the liberty of going through your posts, and I found that there were multiple that had been edited. Don't be hypocritical, dear.
> 
> Now, I have an anxiety problem (I won't call it a disorder, because I haven't ever been diagnosed), and this leads to me more often than not having second thoughts about the things I do, especially when posting on the Internet and such. I want things to be perfect, the way I want them, and if that involves editing my post, so what? Sue me for it! I like things to be the way I want them to be. I want to make my posts my posts, and somebody must have their priorities wrong if they are remotely bothered by what I do or don't post on here. Let me make my posts my posts.


Please read the first sentence in the OP. And I am not your dear.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 18, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I never mentioned the other aspects she was speaking of. I was simply addressing the part about editing. I don't have an opinion on the others. Sorry.



Again, did you read the post? She never referred to the removal of the actual editing tool, but the removal of customizing the text with random fonts and colors. In fact the first sentence is literally saying she's fine with editing content of posts.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 18, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Again, did you read the post? She never referred to the removal of the actual editing tool, but the removal of customizing the text with random fonts and colors. In fact the first sentence is literally saying she's fine with editing content of posts.


Sometimes we just respond to titles. I've done it. Very embarrassing when something like this happens.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 18, 2015)

I think we should get rid of the light pink in size tiny.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.



So why don't we talk all in cute pastel fonts that aren't actually cute and the only thing that they do is force an user to put his eyes right front the screnn? WHY THE HECK NOT?


----------



## Mango (Aug 18, 2015)

ban these colors: 


this one! its so annoying 
and this one
andn this one 
ok why do these exist


and like the generally the pastel ones pls stop


----------



## Franny (Aug 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.



late response to this post, but... that isnt freedom of speech. freedom of speech protects you from what you say/dont say against or about the government without consequence to a certain extent. for example if you say you want to kill a government official you could get in trouble, but if you say you simply do not like them, its fine. 
it doesnt protect you from straining others eyes with your obscenely small, pink font.
nice try though.

that being said, tiny font in signatures and stuff is fine cause that stuff is usually optional! but if its every single post you use size 1 in #FFF0F5... that's annoying.


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2015)

imo, if it's illegible it should be marked as spam and removed.

if i was to write a post that was just like "|-|! /\/\Y |\|@/\/\3 !5 J@|<3" (which says "hi my name is jake" but i just wrote it using dumb characters instead of letters), sdrawkcab gnihtyreve etorw ro, ɹo ǝpısdn uʍop, or started
t
y
p
i
n
g
l
i
k
e
t
h
i
s it'd most likely get marked as spam because it's illegible, so I really don't see the difference if you were to use text filters that made your posts illegible and making me have to go out of my way to read it

I understand using filters to make certain parts of posts stand out [size=-3]but when you start typing like this for every single post it becomes a problem[/size]. I shouldn't have to highlight your posts, add a chrome extension, or hit the reply button just to read your posts.

but yes, i do just skip over them and not bother to read them, so i dont really care, but that doesn't make them any less annoying


----------



## mintellect (Aug 18, 2015)

I agree it's annoying, but I don't think it should be entirely banned. Very few user do it anyway.
plus, the white color can be very handy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2015)

Sucre said:


> late response to this post, but... that isnt freedom of speech. freedom of speech protects you from what you say/dont say against or about the government without consequence to a certain extent. for example if you say you want to kill a government official you could get in trouble, but if you say you simply do not like them, its fine.
> it doesnt protect you from straining others eyes with your obscenely small, pink font.
> nice try though.
> 
> that being said, tiny font in signatures and stuff is fine cause that stuff is usually optional! but if its every single post you use size 1 in #FFF0F5... that's annoying.



It's just a joke. I was playing from the very beginning. I know what Freedom of Speech means.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 18, 2015)

It hurts my eyes to see light pastel fonts sometimes, but I don't find it incredibly irritating. 

With that said, I can't say I'm not guilty of using white font myself  it's fun sometimes.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 19, 2015)

I think that these fonts are ok,
as long as you don't use them 
over and over and then it gets
to the point where your eyes
start hurting, or you have to
highlight the entire post,
like I did on this post. c:


----------



## Fantasyrick (Aug 19, 2015)

U





Goldenapple said:


> I think that these fonts are ok,
> as long as you don't use them
> over and over and then it gets
> to the point where your eyes
> ...


Agreed


----------



## milkyi (Aug 19, 2015)

When I use a pink I use Bubblegum pink, which is a darker shade, (Its the one in my sig)


----------



## laurenx (Aug 19, 2015)

pillow bunny said:


> **** you comic sans is a constitutional right



i want this written on my tombstone


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 19, 2015)

How about just dont bother reading the posts that have that colour text? Move on. 

There are many things that happen in real life that you may not like but you still manage to carry on with your lives so just get over it.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

this thread is pretty entertaining
about my opinion? I've said it many time already and that's that


----------



## Raffy (Aug 19, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> How about just dont bother reading the posts that have that colour text? Move on.
> 
> There are many things that happen in real life that you may not like but you still manage to carry on with your lives so just get over it.



Okay yeah but what if the post actually has something you want to read.
I can't ignore the rules of a shop or ignore the contents of the shop either.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2015)

Just thought I should apologise for what I said before. I indeed misunderstood what you were trying to say. I thought you meant editing posts as a whole, not just editing the format of the text. So sorry! I agree it can be annoying when people use super bright, hard to read colours and such.


----------



## yoyo98 (Aug 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't agree with this.
> 
> It's called freedom of speech. We can use any color font we like. Sure you can get people to stop using light colored fonts, but are you okay with the staff banning threads complaining about Club Tortimer or the animal moving mechanic? They can do anything, including granting more freedom or taking part of it away.



OH MY GOD THAT COLOR


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

tell me if this is too bright

it is

is this better


----------



## yoyo98 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yup the second one's better.


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

yeah it is.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 20, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Just thought I should apologise for what I said before. I indeed misunderstood what you were trying to say. I thought you meant editing posts as a whole, not just editing the format of the text. So sorry! I agree it can be annoying when people use super bright, hard to read colours and such.


Read and reply to OP, not titles. I learned that the hard way, too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiX3 said:


> tell me if this is too bright
> 
> it is
> 
> is this better


Neither. Use black.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 20, 2015)

As long as the color is dark and large enough for me to read with burning my eyes I don't care if you write in color.

But I also don't like when people type in huge text all the time,  why?!?!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 20, 2015)

Raffy said:


> Okay yeah but what if the post actually has something you want to read.
> I can't ignore the rules of a shop or ignore the contents of the shop either.




You could. If you cant stand reading the text colour of the rules or stuff then dont bother. Go find a different shop or suck it up


----------



## Zandy (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think we'll see font colours banned.  

Most boards including TBT use BBCode for text formatting and it's pretty standard to have various text formatting options including the ability to change the colour of fonts.  Removing the text colouring feature is somewhat impractical.  To remove it altogether would probably be a hassle in terms of coding and it would limit users who like to use brighter colours to jazz up threads.  To remove only certain colours would be even more difficult since there are a ton of colour hex codes that would have to be extracted from use.  Alternatively, a new rule could be implemented that bans certain colours and makes it a reportable offence if a user uses a colour that is too light - but that would be additional work for moderators and there would be cases on whether a font colour is too bright or not would be purely subjective.

I know sites that have options to strip all BBCode from posts (without the addition of a browser add-on) which could be useful.  I don't know how easy or difficult that would be to implement on a vBulletin board like TBT though.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 20, 2015)

lol no dont get rid of that


----------



## PurpleLutari (Aug 20, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> I'll admit that I'm not a huge fan of tiny pastel fonts either, but I very highly doubt we'll ever disable it completely.  Great news though, our very own Jas0n the problem solver has a solution!



....What about firefox though? Is there something similar for it, or is that extension Chrome-only..? D: 



Goldenapple said:


> Just get glasses if it's that hard to read. I have no problem reading any of the text, and I never have. If it's really that hard then just highlight it. If you found this then good job. c:



Okay but what about people who already have glasses? I've had 'em my whole life, I'm literally wearing them now and I still have to squint to read if it's super bright text..  x_x And tbh highlighting it annoys me bc like. The text should be readable to me in the first place? I shouldn't have to highlight a whole post just to read it, imo..


----------

